# What is vignetting?



## hamlet (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I want to discuss vignetting today. What is it and how much of an effect does it have on your overall picture quality even when you remove it in post? Does the corrected part that had vignetting have lesser quality than the parts that didn't?


----------



## texkam (Nov 12, 2013)

Vignetting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BTW, this is the first of many results under Google.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2013)

A vignette is simply a shaped crop.  Are you referring to lens vignetting, that is when the FoV of the lens is cropped by a lens hood/filter, or one which is added in post?


----------



## amolitor (Nov 12, 2013)

The OP suggests that the topic is vignetting introduced by the lens.

The vignetted parts will be underexposed, so correcting that in post will probably add noise, as a general rule of thumb. You could fool around, and expose to the right to minimize the damage.

A lens with vignetting is probably less well corrected in other ways out there. You're probably using the lens outside of its designer's intent, so there's no telling what's going on out there. It might be excellent apart from the vignette, it might be terrible in a dozen ways. Each lens design will be different.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2013)

Vignetting is a darkening of the outer parts of an image.  It occurs naturally with most lenses, so the centre of a photo will often be a little bit brighter than the edges.  One of the challenges of lens design, is reducing vignetting and trying to get an image that is consistent corner to corner.  Also, in-camera processing and raw processing software will often have some vignette compensation...also with the idea that they want to make the exposure even across as much of the image as possible.  

Other instances of vignetting are when something gets into the path of light in front of the lens.  For example, thick or multiple stacked filters screwed onto the front of the lens, or a lens hood that is too small or improperly installed.


Now, with all that being said, I actually add a vignette to most of my photos, intentionally.   A darkening (or just contrasting) of the edges of an image, can serve to help keep the viewer's eye in the frame.  The longer a viewer's eye stays in the frame, the easier it is for them to really look at the image.  You might say that is makes the image more interesting, in a way.  

Sometimes I try to make it very subtle, so that nobody would really notice it (without seeing a before and after) but sometimes I lay it on really thick and it's very apparent...just depends on the image and what I'm trying to do with it.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 12, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The OP suggests that the topic is vignetting introduced by the lens.
> 
> The vignetted parts will be underexposed, so correcting that in post will probably add noise, as a general rule of thumb. You could fool around, and expose to the right to minimize the damage.
> 
> A lens with vignetting is probably less well corrected in other ways out there. You're probably using the lens outside of its designer's intent, so there's no telling what's going on out there. It might be excellent apart from the vignette, it might be terrible in a dozen ways. Each lens design will be different.


Thank you, i was referring indeed to the lenses vignetting. So when corrected in post it will be of a lesser quality.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 12, 2013)

STOP.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 12, 2013)

GO.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2013)

For vinaigrette
simply mix In a medium glass mixing bowl :  combine oregano, thyme, oil, vinegar, salt and pepper. Mix together and pour mixture into a bottle. Then pour liberally over your salad.

OOh vignetting

never mind  :blushing:


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2013)

my 18-105 lens with the OEM hood has very slight vignetting at 105 from the lens hood.  None without it.

So it can get introduced by a variety of means.
3rd party len hoods also cause alot of it.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 13, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> my 18-105 lens with the OEM hood has very slight vignetting at 105 from the lens hood. None without it.


At 105???  That seems odd to me.  I'd expect a too-long or just plain 'wrong' lens hood to vignette at the wide end (18) where the field of view (aka: angle of view) is at its widest.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

bratkinson said:


> At 105???  That seems odd to me.  I'd expect a too-long or just plain 'wrong' lens hood to vignette at the wide end (18) where the field of view (aka: angle of view) is at its widest.



A lens will have vignetting even with no hood or filter attached.

But there's something seriously wrong with a 18-105 that vignettes a hood at the long end.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to discuss vignetting today. What is it and how much of an effect does it have on your overall picture quality even when you remove it in post? Does the corrected part that had vignetting have lesser quality than the parts that didn't?



Wouldn't have any overall effect on my picture. If I knew that I was getting it, I would leave room for it when composing the shot and then crop it out in post. If that is not possible, I would enhance it in post to make sure that it looked like I did it on purpose. (I would probably look at getting another lens that didn't do it.)


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2013)

bratkinson said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > my 18-105 lens with the OEM hood has very slight vignetting at 105 from the lens hood. None without it.
> ...



I'd have to double check but I think that is what was happening.  Makes no sense as you said it should, if anything, occur at 18.

either way, I use my 80-200/2.8 for sport shots now.


maybe I accidentally poured some vinaigrette on my 18-105  ...


----------



## Joves (Nov 13, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Or you were having a veganette moment when you posted that.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

Joves said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > bratkinson said:
> ...



Or he's just a vegan.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 13, 2013)

There actually are filters you can get that will correct it in camera.  They look like ND filters, but they're clear on the edges.  I've never used them though - they seem like they would be a pain in the ass, and you would probably need like 3 or 4 of them (of varying degrees).

They could come in handy if you don't want to or can't crop, and you know you're going to get vignetting.

edit
You could also use it to create a "reverse vignette" (is that what it's called?) - just like a vignette, but light instead of dark.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Center-ND-Filters/ci/262/N/4026728348


----------



## Solarflare (Nov 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> You could also use it to create a "reverse vignette" (is that what it's called?) - just like a vignette, but light instead of dark.


 Not reliably.

If you have a shadow area at the border, that area wouldnt turn white, it would simply show better whatever is present in that shadow area.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 14, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> Not reliably.
> 
> If you have a shadow area at the border, that area wouldnt turn white, it would simply show better whatever is present in that shadow area.



I meant when there wouldn't normally be any vignetting.  With no vignetting to counteract, those filters would make a reverse vignette, or whatever you want to call that.

I didn't say it would turn white.  Vignettes aren't black.  I just said it would be lighter instead of darker.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Center ND Filters | B&H Photo Video



Aack ... could you pick anymore cheap and flimsy filters (in heavy sarcasm)

I'm sure that Rodenstock 1.5X Center Filter for HR Digaron-W  at a low $1,145.95 would fit the bill perfectly.



at that level, it might just be cheaper to buy a nice new lens that doesn't have the vingetting


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 14, 2013)

My wedding photography use a white vignette card/filter.  Basically, it was a white plastic card with an oval shaped cut out.  I think the edge of the cut out was notched like a comb.  He just held it up, out in front of the camera, to create a white vignette (if that's the proper term).  He only used it for one or two shots of my wife in her dress.  

Of course, he was pretty old school and was shooting film.  These days, it doesn't really make sense to do it that way, because you can add that digitally to any photo you want, with any size and softness that you want.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 19, 2013)

All the imperfections found in the lenses today can simply be attributed to mass marketing processes. It seems that it is possible to get a near perfect lenses made by expert artisans.

Nikon 200mm f2 Review - So Sharp You Can't Believe Your Eyes 

Its just a shame that a lens like this is out of the price range of most anyone.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 19, 2013)

it's a shame that a handbuilt 998 isn't as cheap as a 944 too...


----------



## hamlet (Nov 19, 2013)

But then there is no substitute for skill. So you can take solace in the fact that you probably won't be good enough to even use this lens until you are old and grey.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 19, 2013)

you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 19, 2013)

you get what you pay for
you can also save thousands of dollars by going to an 200 f/2 AI-S lens.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 19, 2013)

Braineack said:


> you keep telling yourself that.



I never exempt myself from the words i speak.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 19, 2013)

Running around all day attacking people you've developed an irrational dislike for doesn't seem like a very productive use of time.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 19, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> you get what you pay for
> you can also save thousands of dollars by going to an 200 f/2 AI-S lens.



Its just an idle thought, a lens like this is wasted on me.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 19, 2013)

hamlet said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > you get what you pay for
> ...



Practice.

You cannot become an instant pro just by buying a specific camera, or a specific lens.
Don't worry about what is out there, focus on what you have.

and

Practice


----------



## hamlet (Nov 19, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



I realize that. An iphone user on this site posted pictures far beyond my capabilities. It was humbling. I finally understand the phrase: "the best camera is the one you have with you"


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 19, 2013)

Do not fret on what you cannot do
Focus on what you can do and improve upon it.


I think your original post was a whiteout photo
you later *improved *that to be your hamsters playing, though out of focus
you later showed a building that was not sharp - probably due to your aperture setting.

So you are getting better.  You just need to focus your energies on the camera.  It is VERY HARD though as many concepts may not make any sense.  That is why you need to do ONE thing at a time.

So .. force yourself to learn the exposure triangle better.

Ask for basic C&C, and take that info, go back, do the shot again but try to *improve *upon it based on what is said.

once you get your aperture settings all squared away
you can then get your shutter speed all squared away (or vice versa, or both)
then you'll understand the ISO better
(and cheat, put it in Auto and compare the settings)

that is the basic way I did it.  Trying to learn "everything" all at once is too confusing.
Looking at better things out there confuses the "basic" knowledge that you need.

It has taken me a long time to get good photos in Manual mode - roughly *SIX* months

Practice builds Experience
Experience builds Confidence

but you have to do it one step at a time.
little hamster steps


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 19, 2013)

Keep in mind, the iPhone is like using AUTO on your camera.
You'll have all the pictures come out if you use AUTO

but having the pictures come out as you want is, requires manual (or PASM) mode.
being "artistic" is another thing separate from the technical aspects.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you astro, that is good advice. Things have moved a bit beyond the basics for me.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 19, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Things have moved a bit beyond the basics for me.



But the basics are ALWAYS there ... in every picture.  Unless you leave the lens cap on.

With that iPhone thread.
take the 1, 3, 5 ,8 pictures.
You should be able to make a better photograph than those.  better colors, better details .. figure out how. It's all in your exposure triangle.


----------



## amitchhabra (Apr 19, 2014)

It used to add or I would say to darken the image corners now this has been done to create or to grab an attention to the subject.. what I mean to say is whenever u use or u see a vignetting done the center of the picture grabs ur attention 1[SUP]st[/SUP] n not the corner area of it
Sometimes it naturally occurs and some may create it.. if u wanna remove it when occurred naturally.. u can do it with photoshop or u can simply crop the image.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

Mikemaz said:


> Basically it means darkening of image corners and it is purposefully add in post-processing in order to the viewer&#8217;s eye away from the distractions in the corner.



you realize lenses naturally produce vignetteing, right?


----------



## naturallymaternal (May 13, 2014)

Some vignetting looks really nice but a lot of the time, people end up doing it too dark and it's a tell-tale sign of a "new" photographer.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2014)

naturallymaternal said:


> ................and it's a tell-tale sign of a "new" photographer.



Just like some people sign up for an internet forum, toss out a handful of meaningless posts without even reading the thread............. just so they can put their advertising in their signature?


----------

